# should I charge h o for my ladder rental



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I am working on wrighting a large contract that I would need to rent a 40 ft ladder for. I do not have one of my own yet and was wondering if I 
should charg the H O for the rental or just eat the cost and get my own after the job. we all know the hassles of a 40 fter and probly wouldn't use one mutch. If I did charge the H O should I hide it in the paint cost or just charge them the ladder cost. THANKS and sory for any miss spelling my spellcheck is not working.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would not line item that specifically. I try to never line item period. If I had to for a job, I would just have a labor and materials and the rental cost would be in materials.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought a 40 thinking I would only use it for 1 job and have used it for 4 jobs this year.... all residential houses. Sometimes a 3/4 set up 40 is nicer than a fully extended 32! buy one


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys I will do both :thumbup: :notworthy:.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

You are expected to show up with the tools to do the job you bid on.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes a job requires more specialized tools and it is completely appropriate to charge a rental fee for these items. I have had to use a 60' extension ladder on two jobs. Should I have spent $2000 on one or just charged the rental fee? I need a articulated boom lift for another job in the future. Should I buy one or charge a rental fee?

If the market thinks these costs should not be passed on, I would not have gotten these jobs. If I purchased these items for the jobs, I would need to charge more than I did since my overhead would have just gone up enormously.

Do not forget that even if you OWN the tools prior to starting the job, the cost of the equipment (depreciation, repairs, etc) should be accounted for somewhere in your pricing.

I would not charge a new ladder to one job though.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You are expected to show up with the tools to do the job you bid on.


Hes writing up the contract/bid now. And yes if I have to buy or rent something I normally wouldnt use then its included in the bid but not for the HO to see. Its none of their business really. Their only concern should be how much not where every dollar is going.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I just charged it in with my materials I will by one for the next time I need one. Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Storing it is a whole new problum.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a lift that reaches 3 stories. I am currentlly painting a 4 story house, when I gave the bid, I said "I have a lift that will reach 3 stories, but I will have to rent a lift to reach the 4th, and I will figure that into the bid". I got the job. Nothing wrong with just being honest and up-front.

Sheese,,, It ain't that big a deal ya know???


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a job I needed another set of bakers scaffold (w/ rails and outriggers). So when I got the deposit I went and picked up my stuff. Yeah it ate up my profit but now I have it. And use it on average once a month.

Most times when I need a new tool for a job I'll use the deposit and just take it out of the profit.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Home owners should be treated like mushrooms feed 'em sh!t and keep them in the dark. J/K please don't flame me.:laughing:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Burt White said:


> I am working on wrighting a large contract that I would need to rent a 40 ft ladder for. I do not have one of my own yet and was wondering if I
> should charg the H O for the rental or just eat the cost and get my own after the job. we all know the hassles of a 40 fter and probly wouldn't use one mutch. If I did charge the H O should I hide it in the paint cost or just charge them the ladder cost. THANKS and sory for any miss spelling my spellcheck is not working.


I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would ask the HO to get their own and have it set up for me on the start date. If not, then there will be a $50 fee daily until they provide me with one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


Really? What else do you require?


Do any of you guys set aside a "tool fund" or allowance to be able to purchase tools when needed?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


What if you just work on grass hut's, that's all I work on now.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


Those seem like silly requirements for painting a bedroom.

Get real dude! I need a frikken' 40 footer to paint a single story house?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I had a HVAC company at the house today doing a tune-up on the AC. I checked and he didn't have a 40' ladder and scaffolding so I sent him on his way!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


G-rod is funny.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Im buying a forty footer next week for a huge A frame exterior stain job. I just add what the rental cost would be into the materials list for the few days Ill need it. I cant stand renting something like a large ladder from rental places, they're such a rip.. plus your under pressure as the cash register keeps ringing for every extra day you keep it if crappy weather rolls through. Id rather just buy it new/used & sell it later on CL at a slight discount if I end up not not wanting it. JMO :whistling2:


Burt White said:


> I am working on wrighting a large contract that I would need to rent a 40 ft ladder for. I do not have one of my own yet and was wondering if I
> should charg the H O for the rental or just eat the cost and get my own after the job. we all know the hassles of a 40 fter and probly wouldn't use one mutch. If I did charge the H O should I hide it in the paint cost or just charge them the ladder cost. THANKS and sory for any miss spelling my spellcheck is not working.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> Really? What else do you require?
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys set aside a "tool fund" or allowance to be able to purchase tools when needed?


Good point Chris. I always set a certain percentage of my gross aside for equipment purchases and maintenance. I can see where many guys starting out would have a tough time doing it, but in the long run it pays off. Having to take the total profit from a job to purchase a needed piece of equipment just didnt make sense to me. Some people wont have the monetary discipline to set it up and follow through....once the equipment account starts building a healthy reserve it can become mighty tempting for some to raid it.

Another thing to keep in mind is that you dont always necessarilly have to buy new. Some things I felt it was mandatory to do so. If you're the type who has to stroke their own ego by having something shiny and new, so be it. (I have yet to see a majority of painters keep their equipment shiny and new after a few jobs.)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


I will not shop at a paint store that does not have a cappuccino machine and fresh starbucks coffee every morning. If they do not carry Rymar deck stains, I will not shop there either. Sure, I don't use Rymar on every deck job ($75/gallon), but if they do not carry it, they must not be a good paint store. I will not buy stain from a paint store unless they start matches with an empty can and build them up from scratch using dyes. Sure, I can use the traditional stains for many jobs, but if they do not do the dye stain from scratch thing, they must be an inferior store.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My 40' is a little tweaked with a bow in it from being dropped. The next job I need one on I am buying a new one and billing it into the job. Of course I have not used it at all this year and I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Burt White said:


> I am working on wrighting a large contract that I would need to rent a 40 ft ladder for. I do not have one of my own yet and was wondering if I should charg the H O for the rental or just eat the cost and get my own after the job.


I doubt that you have the paint for the job, but you aren't going to eat that cost. Why would equipment rental be any different? You should never eat any cost associated with doing a job. 

Equipment rentals should always be priced into the job. Equipment purchases should be amortized over their useful life and a portion priced into each job.

Brian Phillips


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Sometimes a job requires more specialized tools and it is completely appropriate to charge a rental fee for these items. I have had to use a 60' extension ladder on two jobs. Should I have spent $2000 on one or just charged the rental fee? I need a articulated boom lift for another job in the future. Should I buy one or charge a rental fee?
> 
> If the market thinks these costs should not be passed on, I would not have gotten these jobs. If I purchased these items for the jobs, I would need to charge more than I did since my overhead would have just gone up enormously.
> 
> ...


Depends on how much you use everything you mentioned. You wouldn't rent a sprayer every time you got ready to lay down paint would you? Same for pressure washing.


I have thought about buying a lift as I use one ten or more times a year, but it just doesn't make sense for several reasons. So it depends on your situation I suppose, but if I have to rent something you can be sure its in the bid.

Bought a new 40 this week in fact, like work my old one got dropped while almost fully extended and is severely warped. I made the money to pay for it in about four hours after I picked it up.

You are gonna have to decide for yourself when it makes sense to invest in tools.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

According to the Craftsman National paint cost estimator manual - we should be billing our customers as if we're renting 100% of the equipment on every job. Maybe one day, this industry will wake up. We put our bodies in harms way from being in close proximity to what really amounts to is dangerous chemicals, high heights, equipment failures, etc. As well, we load our properties with our equipment and pass the costs off to each customer. It's a shame.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My 40' is a little tweaked with a bow in it from being dropped. The next job I need one on I am buying a new one and billing it into the job. Of course I have not used it at all this year and I have my fingers crossed.


I bought my last one at HD a year ago. It was on clearance for 150 bucks. I thought wow I gotta get that. The next day I landed a job that required it and would had bought one any way. :thumbup: I've used it 3 times after that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


Depends on the work you do. I dont own any scafolding or a 40. I come across houses that need a 40' ladder about once every two years. Usually a 28 is all I need for the houses I paint. I do have one coming up at the end of this month that will require a 32' so I figured the extra $300 in my bid.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I bought my last one at HD a year ago. It was on clearance for 150 bucks. I thought wow I gotta get that.


That's a pretty nice deal for a new 40 footer. 

Everything above 40ft, we rent. The rental cost is just part of the total job cost.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I read that same passage in my estimator manual also. More & more Ill add what it would cost to rent equipment into the bid, especially on high dollar tools, sprayers, PW,s, large scaffolding etc. If I went by what the manual says though & bid every single tool in I'd never get the job. Especially with the high price of the most of products we use and the market in our area being a "Stimulus Free Zone". :jester:


plainpainter said:


> According to the Craftsman National paint cost estimator manual - we should be billing our customers as if we're renting 100% of the equipment on every job. Maybe one day, this industry will wake up. We put our bodies in harms way from being in close proximity to what really amounts to is dangerous chemicals, high heights, equipment failures, etc. As well, we load our properties with our equipment and pass the costs off to each customer. It's a shame.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> According to the Craftsman National paint cost estimator manual - we should be billing our customers as if we're renting 100% of the equipment on every job. Maybe one day, this industry will wake up. We put our bodies in harms way from being in close proximity to what really amounts to is dangerous chemicals, high heights, equipment failures, etc. As well, we load our properties with our equipment and pass the costs off to each customer. It's a shame.


Dude, F**K that manual.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


LMAO, do you ask for a list of tools and equipment before you hire them?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

" Alright Joe, everything on the contract looks great, you have a good reputation, and the price is right. I just need one more thing, a list of your tools and equipment."


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Reminds me of a craigslist ad I saw a few years ago. I wish I would have saved it. The guy was unlicensed and was offering painting services. $10 hr for each man and $15 for one foreman. All the homeowner had to do was go rent some ladders, a pressure washer, and a sprayer. They bragged about the discount they got at Sherwin-Williams, but the homeowner would have to go buy the paint because they didnt have a charge account.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I will not shop at a paint store that does not have a cappuccino machine and fresh starbucks coffee every morning. If they do not carry Rymar deck stains, I will not shop there either. Sure, I don't use Rymar on every deck job ($75/gallon), but if they do not carry it, they must not be a good paint store. I will not buy stain from a paint store unless they start matches with an empty can and build them up from scratch using dyes. Sure, I can use the traditional stains for many jobs, but if they do not do the dye stain from scratch thing, they must be an inferior store.


LOL. Love it. Hey, you forgot to mention donuts. :whistling2:I like the cappuchino idea. :thumbsup: I think I will call Sherwin-Williams now. :yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> According to the Craftsman National paint cost estimator manual - we should be billing our customers as if we're renting 100% of the equipment on every job. Maybe one day, this industry will wake up. We put our bodies in harms way from being in close proximity to what really amounts to is dangerous chemicals, high heights, equipment failures, etc. As well, we load our properties with our equipment and pass the costs off to each customer. It's a shame.


I disagree! If I am actually renting equipment for a project such as a lift or scaffolding yes. I would never charge a rental price for equipment I own,but I am glad they are telling others to do so.This will allow me to be the lowballer on the project!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I disagree! If I am actually renting equipment for a project such as a lift or scaffolding yes. I would never charge a rental price for equipment I own,but I am glad they are telling others to do so.This will allow me to be the lowballer on the project!


I think it should be figured into overhead going by the life of the equipment.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> According to the Craftsman National paint cost estimator manual - we should be billing our customers as if we're renting 100% of the equipment on every job.


That doesn't seem like good advice to me.

On our typical exterior job, we use equipment that could run $400 to $500 if rented (ladders, pressure washer, spray rig, etc.). If I added that to every exterior I would be pricing myself out of a lot of jobs. 

Second, I don't care to figure out every piece of equipment we are going to use on a job. How many ladders? Which ladders? What do they rent for? That is just a needless complication.

Depreciating the equipment over its useful life makes financial sense. You recover the cost. I am all for creating profit centers, but charging rental rates for equipment doesn't make sense to me.

Brian Phillips


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree with your post. No way Im going to sit there & figure out every ladder, ladder jack, pick & handmasker. But I do feel that if you at least throw in a 3rd of what the rental price would be on say.. a sprayer, it'll cover maintenance/rebuild costs in the future. Might as well get a little something for the wear & tear. JMO


Brian said:


> That doesn't seem like good advice to me.
> 
> On our typical exterior job, we use equipment that could run $400 to $500 if rented (ladders, pressure washer, spray rig, etc.). If I added that to every exterior I would be pricing myself out of a lot of jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Those seem like silly requirements for painting a bedroom.
> 
> Get real dude! I need a frikken' 40 footer to paint a single story house?


so you're telling me that you never come across a two story house or a house on a slope?


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I will not shop at a paint store that does not have a cappuccino machine and fresh starbucks coffee every morning. If they do not carry Rymar deck stains, I will not shop there either. Sure, I don't use Rymar on every deck job ($75/gallon), but if they do not carry it, they must not be a good paint store. I will not buy stain from a paint store unless they start matches with an empty can and build them up from scratch using dyes. Sure, I can use the traditional stains for many jobs, but if they do not do the dye stain from scratch thing, they must be an inferior store.


we have starbucks coffee brewing every mourning! and i do good matches and we carry cabot stains instead. good enough for you? look, what kind of painter DOESN'T OWN A FOURTY FOOT LADDER? Are you telling me you WILL ALWAYS DO SINGLE STORY HOUSES? You won't do commercial buildings? You guys get real.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> LMAO, do you ask for a list of tools and equipment before you hire them?


i sure ****ing wouldn't hire a guy who uses chip brushes instead of purdys or coronas, has a tray and a roller instead of a bucket and grid, has dirty drops for interior work, has a dis-organized paint truck, with paints cans everywhere, doesn't have many tools, has to round up cash to buy tools for a specific job, doesn't have many ladders, AND EVERY PAINTER IN MY BOOK BETTER HAVE SOME KIND OF SCAFFOLDING AND PLANKS for two story houses or house with tall peaks. We have them everywhere where I live. You can't climb a ladder, you ain't a ****ing painter!!!!!!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> i sure ****ing wouldn't hire a guy who uses chip brushes instead of purdys or coronas, has a tray and a roller instead of a bucket and grid, has dirty drops for interior work, has a dis-organized paint truck, with paints cans everywhere, doesn't have many tools, has to round up cash to buy tools for a specific job, doesn't have many ladders, AND EVERY PAINTER IN MY BOOK BETTER HAVE SOME KIND OF SCAFFOLDING AND PLANKS for two story houses or house with tall peaks. We have them everywhere where I live. You can't climb a ladder, you ain't a ****ing painter!!!!!!


Dude, WTF are you talking about? My customers don't give a crap about how big my ladder is, they just want their house painted.:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My ladder is bigger than your ladder :jester:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Home owners should be treated like mushrooms feed 'em sh!t and keep them in the dark. J/K please don't flame me.:laughing:




That was awesome.


----------



## HIS SERVICE (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally I would charge half into the job and write off the remainder on future jobs. That is how I work it and it is fair to all.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


You don't do your own painting?



ewingpainting.net said:


> I would ask the HO to get their own and have it set up for me on the start date. If not, then there will be a $50 fee daily until they provide me with one.


YOu forgot the coffee and donuts.



plainpainter said:


> According to the Craftsman National paint cost estimator manual - we should be billing our customers as if we're renting 100% of the equipment on every job. Maybe one day, this industry will wake up. We put our bodies in harms way from being in close proximity to what really amounts to is dangerous chemicals, high heights, equipment failures, etc. As well, we load our properties with our equipment and pass the costs off to each customer. It's a shame.


Yeah I called a scaffold place before I bought mine thinking I would rent it, but instead went elsewhere bought a set for myself. It was $150 for the rental and that's what I charge if I have to go more than one buck high.
 


aaron61 said:


> I disagree! If I am actually renting equipment for a project such as a lift or scaffolding yes. I would never charge a rental price for equipment I own,but I am glad they are telling others to do so.This will allow me to be the lowballer on the project!


I do this but the charge covers; rental, set-up, and take down. Easy way to factor labor dealing with scaffold.



hammerheart14 said:


> i sure ****ing wouldn't hire a guy who uses chip brushes instead of purdys or coronas, has a tray and a roller instead of a bucket and grid, has dirty drops for interior work, has a dis-organized paint truck, with paints cans everywhere, doesn't have many tools, has to round up cash to buy tools for a specific job, doesn't have many ladders, AND EVERY PAINTER IN MY BOOK BETTER HAVE SOME KIND OF SCAFFOLDING AND PLANKS for two story houses or house with tall peaks. We have them everywhere where I live. You can't climb a ladder, you ain't a ****ing painter!!!!!!


Wow! You really put a lot of thought into picking a painter. If you ever call me I'll make sure to get new brushes and naps, new buckets, new grids, get new 10,000 count Egyptian cotton sheets to cover your floors with, and have my vehicle washed and waxed before pulling up in the driveway. But if there's not freshly baked goods waiting on the counter its you a$$. Dude get over yourself.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> i sure ****ing wouldn't hire a guy who uses chip brushes instead of purdys or coronas, has a tray and a roller instead of a bucket and grid, has dirty drops for interior work, has a dis-organized paint truck, with paints cans everywhere, doesn't have many tools, has to round up cash to buy tools for a specific job, doesn't have many ladders, AND EVERY PAINTER IN MY BOOK BETTER HAVE SOME KIND OF SCAFFOLDING AND PLANKS for two story houses or house with tall peaks. We have them everywhere where I live. You can't climb a ladder, you ain't a ****ing painter!!!!!!


My bad! I forgot the world revolves around you!

Last time I needed a 40' ladder was 6 years ago. My 32' does just fine

Dude......you're so damn awesome what are you doing wasting all that talent at a silly paint store? There's millions to be made for someone like you!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

And you were doing pretty good. Now you're back to posting stupid crap.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> we have starbucks coffee brewing every mourning! and i do good matches and we carry cabot stains instead. good enough for you? look, what kind of painter DOESN'T OWN A FOURTY FOOT LADDER? Are you telling me you WILL ALWAYS DO SINGLE STORY HOUSES? You won't do commercial buildings? You guys get real.


I don't own a 40 foot ladder. Never have, and never will. Too heavy and they take to damn long to move around. I'll use a scissor lift or a boom lift, charge accordingly, and get the job done faster. 

I find a 28' get's me anywhere I need to go.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> i sure ****ing wouldn't hire a guy who uses chip brushes instead of purdys or coronas, has a tray and a roller instead of a bucket and grid, has dirty drops for interior work, has a dis-organized paint truck, with paints cans everywhere, doesn't have many tools, has to round up cash to buy tools for a specific job, doesn't have many ladders, AND EVERY PAINTER IN MY BOOK BETTER HAVE SOME KIND OF SCAFFOLDING AND PLANKS for two story houses or house with tall peaks. We have them everywhere where I live. You can't climb a ladder, you ain't a ****ing painter!!!!!!


My my .... and this is from a guy who constantly asks painters to rate paints for him? Standing a little to close to the paint shaker where its' rattled your brain?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL

Hey guys seriously. Is there any mark for professionalism here on this forum?

If a job needs to be done and you can do it (i.e. the manpower and knowledge to do so) you will have to charge for all the extras.

This is at the heart of what is wrong with this trade, no harm to O.P. .. 

If you need a tip, if you need a brush, if you need a lift.. you have to figure it into the job. Why the HELL would you pay out of pocket for these things?!

It is not JUST getting the job, it is charging accordigly for the job so that your man hours (labor) and product (material) and tools are accounted for. That is the way of the world. You charge at a rate that takes these all into account. That all of these have a $$ amount and are accounted for... meaning you get your per/hr rate and it stays intact, your business is covered (overhead) AND your material for the job is covered.. plus (GASP) profit for your company.. cause anyone from Wonderbread to fecking Palmolive dish soup is making a profit.. if you are not then WTF?! SOOO many in this trade have no EFFIN clue what they are doing it makes it impossible for the ones that do to survive by charging what we need to run and prosper running a company.

It is not criminal to charge what it takes to cover expenses and make a profit. Maybe you need to listen to Brian, buy "out of the bucket" or attend a Jr. College on estimating a job... take it from a wise guy.. How much money did you give that guy? A wiseguy never pays for his drinks. .. capiche?

simple as simple.. you never PAY to work on someone's place.. it is not YOUR property.. if YOU have to PAY to have something done to a place YOU are working on then it is YOU who should not be doing the work. 

YOU have to remember WHO'S place it is.. it isn't YOUR place... so why should YOU pay to do any work on said place?!

When more people realize this.. the better the trade will be.

Again no disrespect to O.P.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

goddamnit.. ****ing lost my post.. I will start over by saying YES you need to charge for the rental of ALL of your equipment.. Waaaahhh.. you will loose some.. ****ing get over it.. either learn the ****ing trade or get the **** out. What are you going to do if your pump (that you never clean, or the power washer gives up ghost while using it?) Pay outta pocket?! You charge as if you are renting these because when you don't rent these items you are putting it into a fund to buy new equipment. Hey look at it this way, you will pay for this out of pocket.. or you will wise up and do it right and charge what anyone else would have to pay to rent the items (kinda the perk to owning no?!) so that you are covered either way cause that is what happens.. you either win it or loose it.. and if you loose it you need to make sure you are still wining it..

Feck.. I need to be charging for this game I am spitting. Why would anyone do anything to another property and pay out of pocket to do so?! Don't act like a Mark.. own your business.. don't pay to play.. get paid to play. There is no harm in it, all companies are making money + profit.. remember that. If not every moron with a mini van and a ****ing brush would think they are a reputable paint company... then maybe this trade would have something to give to the true professionals.. those that want to retire and want to be able to afford a health care plan.. those that want a work truck & a personal car.. those that want to pay a mortgage and lease a spot to house their work belongings so that their business wasn't their every/all... 

get a ****ing clue.. wake up.. the paint we spray ans spread every day is bad for your health.. no matter what kind of V.O.C. it has.. it is not good for your health. Grow a brain and charge accordingly.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

man. Reading this thread disgusts me. You guys suck.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's easy to soar like a eagle when your surrounded by turkeys! 

Holy sh!t I can't believe some of you are still in business. :no:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> It's easy to soar like a eagle when your surrounded by turkeys!
> 
> Holy sh!t I can't believe some of you are still in business. :no:


Its also easy to look down on people when you are on a soapbox.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Its also easy to look down on people when you are on a soapbox.


If that's how you read it that that is your own problem, Turkey.:jester:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> If that's how you read it that that is your own problem, Turkey.:jester:


I consider myself more of a turkey vulture. I love me some tainted red meat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> My ladder is bigger than your ladder :jester:


Mine folds up compactly so it only "appears" smaller


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of my contractors just got his ladders ripped off. They didnt take the 32' or 40'...go figure. They did take a 12' A frame....another handy, yet seldom used ladder.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn Hammer, you come off as sandpaper sometimes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gobble Gobble


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its just a ladder.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can agree with hammer somewhat on the drop cloths. You _should_ have decent looking ones for interiors. Nobody wants to see a 2 year old drop thats been used for exteriors with paint all over it covering floors or furniture in their home. Clean or not it looks unprofessional. Most of my guys have decent looking newer drops for interior work, that get rotated to exterior once they get messy looking. The bad exterior ones usually get tossed. Im sure most of you do the same thing, and I think that's the point hammer was going for.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> we have starbucks coffee brewing every mourning! and i do good matches and we carry cabot stains instead. good enough for you? look, what kind of painter DOESN'T OWN A FOURTY FOOT LADDER? Are you telling me you WILL ALWAYS DO SINGLE STORY HOUSES? You won't do commercial buildings? You guys get real.


Let see, on most 2-3 level homes (walk out basements) our 28 and 32' ladders do just fine. About once every other year I need a 40'. The dozen guys I have slinging exterior paint this summer do not seem to miss a 40'. If we needed it on a regular basis I would by one. I can borrow or rent a 40' ladder for about 8 years before I would need to buy one. The main reason is that stacking ladders vertically in a shop with a 16' ceiling makes a 40' not worth it.

Also, no for decks the cabots is not good enough for me. I really do not like their semi-solid decking and would never use it again if I have the choice. I like the ProVT though.

I am sure you do the best matches in the whole wide world. But regular stain does not compare to what you can do with dye stains and spray NGR stains.

You come across on this board as having a horribly arrogant attitude. That would keep me from your paint store though more than any of the above.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Moving on. How do you dip your roller in the pan when your 40' up?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

With a 40' pole! Hello.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Moving on. How do you dip your roller in the pan when your 40' up?


I hang the pan with a sky hook. duh


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Alot of opinions here,,, let me add another.

I don't own a 40 ft'er, never have and never will. 

When the situation came up, (after leaving drywall and moveing into painting) I said to myself,, "Self, I ain't climbing no stupid 40 ft'er",, so I went and bought me a uni-lift. 

When we start telling other painters that they are wimps if they don't own a 40 ft ladder, we should ask ourself's "are we REALLY making good ecomonical sense", or are we just trying to say "my ladder is bigger than yours" Cause when you break it all down, a lift is the more economical answer to the problem.

Consiser this, If you need a 40 ft'er, you can rent a lift and make more money at the end of the job than you can if you go and spend the money to buy a 40 ft'er. But then again, you WILL lose the Macho effect.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Alot of opinions here,,, let me add another.
> 
> I don't own a 40 ft'er, never have and never will.
> 
> ...


Did you get the model 538?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just read through all of this....... WTF? 

_Everybody _dose things differently, and everybody dose different types of work. 

"Can't we all just get along?" :whistling2:

Now.... If you don't own a 60' ladder, _you suck as a painter. :jester::jester:_


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just read through all of this....... WTF?
> 
> _Everybody _dose things differently, and everybody dose different types of work.
> 
> ...


I used a 48 ft one time and about smashed a truck I would not touch a 60 ft ladder. You would have to be a better man than me to handle that. :notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just read through all of this....... WTF?
> 
> _Everybody _dose things differently, and everybody dose different types of work.
> 
> ...


HA!!! Too bad that thing hasnt moved in the last 10 years!! Didnt you offer that to me for free if I could come get it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> HA!!! Too bad that thing hasnt moved in the last 10 years!! Didnt you offer that to me for free if I could come get it?


I thought that was an open invitation to anyone who would listen. I am coming to pick that damn thing up so I can be a real painter.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I thought that was an open invitation to anyone who would listen. I am coming to pick that damn thing up so I can be a real painter.


Sorry, I keep thinking that everyone here is talking to only me. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Sorry, I keep thinking that everyone here is talking to only me. :whistling2:


They probably are. :laughing:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> They probably are. :laughing:


It blows my mind every time I turn on my computer and see posts and threads created when I wasnt here. I awlays thought the internet was like my fridge, when I shut the door the light goes out.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought your fridge didn't have a light.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL, this thread is something else. Houses are different in various parts of the US. I worked in Atlanta for 5 years and a 40 was an everyday thing and often still wouldnt reach. Here in the Portland/Vancouver area 40s are rarely needed on most homes. I get very few single story exteriors. 28' does 95% of my jobs no problem.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Ladders are way overrated, catapults are the wave of the future.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> HA!!! Too bad that thing hasnt moved in the last 10 years!! Didnt you offer that to me for free if I could come get it?


It has to be about 5 years since I last used it. We bought it for a job that there was no way to get a lift into. It has its uses, but I hate the dam thing. 

I _really _don't ever want to use it again, but I don't want to pitch it.......


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> I used a 48 ft one time and about smashed a truck I would not touch a 60 ft ladder. You would have to be a better man than me to handle that. :notworthy:


I can't handle it by myself. It takes three guys to raise and lower it. 

I have no problem working off it, but raising it and lowering it scares the be-jesus out of me...........


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just realized this thread has gone 3 pages. I didn't read through it.
I had assumed the OP was a joke. I guess not? :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That would be 5 pages Prowall :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just realized this thread has gone 3 pages. I didn't read through it.
> I had assumed the OP was a joke. I guess not? :blink:


It appears to be really happening.

Please don't close it until tambasco has a crack at it. Thank you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

To be fair, the OP question was how to price it in the bid, it took on a new life when everyone started comparing ladder sizes!


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> And you were doing pretty good. Now you're back to posting stupid crap.


edited by mod


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Could someone please ban ^^^^^ this turkey?


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> My my .... and this is from a guy who constantly asks painters to rate paints for him? Standing a little to close to the paint shaker where its' rattled your brain?


i can't try every paint made in the world, so i do ask painters what they think, but there are some things i expect from a good painter! and having the right equpment is one of them. sars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Could someone please ban ^^^^^ this turkey?


edited by mod


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

RCP said:


> To be fair, the OP question was how to price it in the bid, it took on a new life when everyone started comparing ladder sizes!


hahaha!!! I love it when I rattle the cage!!!!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its not the size of the ladder that matters, its how well you can use it


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> hahaha!!! I love it when I rattle the cage!!!!


Ya, your a crazy kid. HH hanging out at home on a saturday night cruising vampirefreaks.com and acting like a punk on painttalk. Maybe you should stop trying to win employee of the month at the paint desk, get out of your mom's basement and get a date.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

lol!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Why did all the good threads get closed today? I miss it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

G-rod rocking the house again.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Ya, your a crazy kid. Jared L'Esperance hanging out at home on a saturday night cruising vampirefreaks.com and acting like a punk on painttalk. Maybe you should stop trying to win employee of the month at the paint desk, get out of your mom's basement and get a date.



haha, you don't even know me!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid, and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us

Hello how low how low how low....


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> With the lights out, it's less dangerous
> Here we are now, entertain us
> I feel stupid, and contagious
> Here we are now, entertain us
> ...


You know man, you're a cool guy, you know that!!!!! The weird thing is, it feels like I know you from somewhere, like we've met before!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Why did all the good threads get closed today? I miss it.


I am debating which would be best for our young paint jedi, a night off or leaving the thread open, there is a lot he could learn here.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

G-rod

Take a break, go hit the hippy, and come back.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

duh! LOL!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

A mosquito...my libido


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

RCP said:


> I am debating which would be best for our young paint jedi, a night off or leaving the thread open, there is a lot he could learn here.


Come on MAN!!! If people get so pissed at me, I must be doing something right in my book. the point of my posts was that a REAL painter should have the right equipment, and should be neat and organized. If people can't handle that, it's not my problem. If I am going to be banned for stirring the pot, then so be it. At least I have always stood for what I believe.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

He's overboard
And self assured
I know I know
It's a dirty word
Hello hello hello hello
How low how low


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> A mosquito...my libido


A mulatto 
An albino


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> He's overboard
> And self assured
> I know I know
> It's a dirty word
> ...


let me help you big boy


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm worst at what I do best
And for this gift I feel blessed
Our little group has always been
And always will be till the end


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Ugggg, I hate grunge. I hated growing up in the 90's. It was all dark and gloomy, aids was rampant, girls were afraid to have sex, the drugs sucked, I hated flannels. Yup, the early 90's were a bummer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I can see mistah johnpaintahhhh out there in the third row swaying back and forth with his yerrow bic righter raised just as high as his arthritic right shoulder can reach....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Now were getting somewhere G. I knew we could talk you off the ledge.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> let me help you big boy


Their best song for sure.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

G has gone off the deep end with three rolls of 20 20 yellow


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't be too down on grunge. If Eddie mother f-in van halen hadn't ripped out eruption in '79 we would all still be listening to disco. Life could be much worse.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> Come on MAN!!! If people get so pissed at me, I must be doing something right in my book. the point of my posts was that a REAL painter should have the right equipment, and should be neat and organized. If people can't handle that, it's not my problem. If I am going to be banned for stirring the pot, then so be it. At least I have always stood for what I believe.


People get pissed at you, MAN! because you barge in here telling a bunch of experienced painters that you would not hire them because they did not have a 40 foot ladder. That is not stirring the pot, or standing up for what you believe, that is being obnoxious. I have had to edit your language several times and your attitude sucks. 

BTW, I am not a man.:no:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Don't be too down on grunge. If Eddie mother f-in van halen hadn't ripped out eruption in '79 we would all still be listening to disco. Life could be much worse.


Van Halen is straight up hard rock, I love that stuff. What does he have to do with grunge? They were influenced by 
the melvins before anything else.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Don't be too down on grunge. If Eddie mother f-in van halen hadn't ripped out eruption in '79 we would all still be listening to disco. Life could be much worse.


They are the best at what they do for sure, and Rcp is getting down tonight.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Did I say TONIGHT?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> Van Halen is straight up hard rock, I love that stuff. What does he have to do with grunge? They were influenced by
> the melvins before anything else.


Eddie saved us from disco. Grunge wouldn't have sprouted if not for Ed. Most everything post 79 was influenced in some way by Ed.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

RCP said:


> People get pissed at you, MAN! because you barge in here telling a bunch of experienced painters that you would not hire them because they did not have a 40 foot ladder. That is not stirring the pot, or standing up for what you believe, that is being obnoxious. I have had to edit your language several times and your attitude sucks.
> 
> BTW, I am not a man.:no:


I stated that i would not hire a painter in my region who did not own a fourty foot ladder. Having some experience myself, I can state my opinion. the only thing I will apologize for is my language. I get excited sometimes!!!!


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Eddie saved us from disco. Grunge wouldn't have sprouted if not for Ed. Most everything post 79 was influenced in some way by Ed.


good point.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Eddie saved us from disco. Grunge wouldn't have sprouted if not for Ed. Most everything post 79 was influenced in some way by Ed.


The early eighties was a lost period where there was nothing to stand up for and that reflected the times


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

And Vermontpainter and Johnpaint become 1. I am teary eyed.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> The early eighties was a lost period where there was nothing to stand up for and that reflected the times


But I tell you what, some of the best metal, and music in general came from the 80's! Mercyful Fate/King Diamond, Dead Can Dance, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, 80's Sabbath with Dio, ect,e ct. And some of the best movies too, Big Trouble In Little China, Predator, The Thing, ect.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The early 80s even made the police, who were previously a great band, suck. I went back in time at that point. Who, doors, kinks...

In fact my 4 yr old and i were just bombing around today doing errands singing "she lives on love street, lingers long on love street, she has a house and garde, I would like to see what happens...lalalalalallalalalalalalala...she has rhythm and knows what to do..."


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

knowing where hammer is from, I can say if you don't own a 40' you wont be getting much business. the houses in Big Bear are mostly 2 storys on a down slopes. you have to have to have that equepment to get any good work.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> But I tell you what, some of the best metal, and music in general came from the 80's! Mercyful Fate/King Diamond, Dead Can Dance, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, 80's Sabbath with Dio, ect,e ct. And some of the best movies too, Big Trouble In Little China, Predator, The Thing, ect.


That was god awful music and anyone that has spent time in the seventies knows it.Disco and rap is better than that, and God only know how I hate that stuff.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> That was god awful music and anyone that has spent time in the seventies knows it.Disco and rap is better than that, and God only know how I hate that stuff.


Really? To their defense, all of the bands I mentioned are still around, doing what they love, never have sold out, and have many, many diehard loyal fans such as myself. And every band has taken the time to meet me, speak to me as a human, and share a drink with me. How many bands can you mention that do this? And, btw, no way in hell is rap and disco better than Maiden and priest. You obviously must have sniffed too much laquer.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The problem we had was that a lot of the good rock and blues players were so into drugs that they could not play good any more, now just look at some of the the old rockers and they are playing some of the best music ever.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But still the eighties were bad for sure,people didn't know what they wanted to hear at all. In the seventies you heard the best rock ever, mainly in the early seventies.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Could someone please check the IP on both Scott and John. I call bullsh!t and say they are the same person.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

80's rock was great.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Burt White said:


> I am working on wrighting a large contract that I would need to rent a 40 ft ladder for. I do not have one of my own yet and was wondering if I
> should charg the H O for the rental or just eat the cost and get my own after the job. we all know the hassles of a 40 fter and probly wouldn't use one mutch. If I did charge the H O should I hide it in the paint cost or just charge them the ladder cost. THANKS and sory for any miss spelling my spellcheck is not working.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


you had me at wtf :lol:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Burt White said:


> I am working on wrighting a large contract that I would need to rent a 40 ft ladder for. I do not have one of my own yet and was wondering if I
> should charg the H O for the rental or just eat the cost and get my own after the job. we all know the hassles of a 40 fter and probly wouldn't use one mutch. If I did charge the H O should I hide it in the paint cost or just charge them the ladder cost. THANKS and sory for any miss spelling my spellcheck is not working.


Forties are bitches, period! Charge them what you need to cover your ass. The skill it takes to maneuver one of those bitches is worth at least a couple hundred a day!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> 80's rock was great.


The only and I mean only good songs out of the eighties were the Dire Straits band.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Forties are bitches, period! Charge them what you need to cover your ass. The skill it takes to maneuver one of those bitches is worth at least a couple hundred a day!


Painter's that complain about fortie's are bitches.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> The only and I mean only good songs out of the eighties were the Dire Straits band.


ohh come on....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

what about this man


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ice ice ice babby


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> The only and I mean only good songs out of the eighties were the Dire Straits band.


Naw, it just depends where you were in life on what decade of music speaks to you. For me I was a teenager in the 80's so I loved the stuff.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

blew it


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Naw, it just depends where you were in life on what decade of music speaks to you. For me I was a teenager in the 80's so I loved the stuff.


You know I can relate to that. We all need a music time line.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

CApainter said:


> blew it


I wish I could move like that.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

the 80's had the best hair :laughing:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> ohh come on....


uhhhh, I forgot about THAT guy!!! Or is it girl?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> the 80's had the best hair :laughing:


Well it was clean, whispy hair.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Naw, it just depends where you were in life on what decade of music speaks to you. For me I was a teenager in the 80's so I loved the stuff.


I always figured you were older Sean, just going by your posts. Now I feel old.  I was a teenager in the 70's :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I always figured you were older Sean, just going by your posts. Now I feel old.  I was a teenager in the 70's :whistling2:


Spraying too much oil primer has aged me. :jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> I stated that i would not hire a painter in my region who did not own a fourty foot ladder. Having some experience myself, I can state my opinion. the only thing I will apologize for is my language. I get excited sometimes!!!!


No you didn't you dipstick! Here's exactly what you said......AND I quote:



> I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.


Liar. I bet you kick your dog, too :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> Come on MAN!!! If people get so pissed at me, I must be doing something right in my book.


Like Neps said, step out of your moms basement and get some real world experience instead of coming here and pretending you know everything.

Real men and women either own a paint store or apply the paint. You, my high-altitude friend, work behind a paint counter.

Think about that for a minute! <----- notice ONE exclamation mark, not twenty?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Spraying too much oil primer has aged me. :jester:


Being old and climbing 40ft ladders aged me. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Being old and climbing 40ft ladders aged me. :yes:


That is why I refuse to own a 40' :laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That is why I refuse to own a 40' :laughing:


I thought it was because you were a hack!:lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I thought it was because you were a hack!:lol:


A legend in my own mind and a hack in everyone Else's :laughing:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Sometimes a 3/4 set up 40 is nicer than a fully extended 32!


What are the advantages of a 3/4 setup?

I always just try to use the lightest ladder that will function safely.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Being old and climbing 40ft ladders aged me. :yes:



Climbing them aged you? Moving them and adjusting them aged me. I can climb them all day long.

They especially suck when there is a lot glass, and you have to make that move to get them to clear under the facia, and under the eves, then raise them one more more rung to rest on the body of the house above the window.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Naw, it just depends where you were in life on what decade of music speaks to you. For me I was a teenager in the 80's so I loved the stuff.



Me too.

There was a lot of good music in the 80's. It gets forgotten because there was also a lot of horrendous really cheesy music in the 80's.

I do agree with one thing Johnpaint said:

Dire straights was awesome.

And produced one of the most poignant commentaries pertaining to the era:

"Money for nothin', and your chicks for free."


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree if I don't need a 40 I am not luggin that heavy SOB around.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Some of you should be wearing one of these:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank god I have not had the need for one. It has been at least 5 years since that so I feel pretty strongly that I wont be the proud owner of such a ladder anytime soon.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Some of you should be wearing one of these:


I wouldn't wear that sh!t!
NEPs you know I prefer green


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So, I guess the real question is............

Is it OK to lean the 40' on the window? :whistling2:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> They especially suck when there is a lot glass, and you have to make that move to get them to clear under the facia, and under the eves, then raise them one more more rung to rest on the body of the house above the window.


That should not be an issue!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Some of you should be wearing one of these:


This is coming from a dude who has made it to the enviable position of paying OTHERS to move the 40 foot ladder around.

It's easy to get smug when you are living high on the hog.



Get out of your air conditioned truck and hop back "in the bucket" with any one of us who still grind it out every day, and we'll see who makes it to the finish line first.

:boxing:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I wouldn't wear that sh!t!
> NEPs you know I prefer green


Nothing Photoshop can't fix.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

*Bugs Bunny*: [_Hiding from some rabbits along the rail_] A few of my poor relations. They're always ready for a touch. 
*Yosemite Sam*: Be you the mean hombre that's a-hankerin' for a heap of trouble, stranger? Well, be ya? 
*Bugs Bunny*: I be.
*Yosemite Sam*: [_Bugs is tied up and hanging from a rope on top of the train as it lingers over a concrete bridge_] Now, you lop-eared polecat, try and get out of this one! 
[_Sam begins to cut the rope and caption cards suddenly appear_] 
*Narrator*: Is this the end of Bugs Bunny? Will our hero be dashed to bits on the jagged rocks below? 
*Bugs Bunny*: Is he to be doomed to utter destruction? Will he be rendered non-corpus mentis? 
[_Bugs walks into frame dragging a tied-up Sam behind him, with a bag of money in his hand_] 
*Bugs Bunny*: Eh, he don't know me very well, do he? 
[_Bugs chews on a carrot as the picture irises out_] 

:laughing::w00t:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I always figured you were older Sean, just going by your posts. Now I feel old.  I was a teenager in the 70's :whistling2:



So are you trying to say you spent time "admiring" that iconic Farrah Fawcet poster? or was it the one with Crystal Gale with the light shining behind her head?


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> No you didn't you dipstick! Here's exactly what you said......AND I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. I bet you kick your dog, too :thumbsup:


that's pretty much what I said, oil can. too bad I work for one of the best painters out there. once again, you ain't got jack sht on me!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> *Bugs Bunny*: [_Hiding from some rabbits along the rail_] A few of my poor relations. They're always ready for a touch.
> *Yosemite Sam*: Be you the mean hombre that's a-hankerin' for a heap of trouble, stranger? Well, be ya?
> *Bugs Bunny*: I be.
> *Yosemite Sam*: [_Bugs is tied up and hanging from a rope on top of the train as it lingers over a concrete bridge_] Now, you lop-eared polecat, try and get out of this one!
> ...


I'd bet Bugs never used a 40' ft/er to climb out of his rabbit hole.

He may have taken that wrong turn at Albeqerque, but in the end, he put ole Yosemite Sam back on his ladder.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> This is coming from a dude who has made it to the enviable position of paying OTHERS to move the 40 foot ladder around.
> 
> It's easy to get smug when you are living high on the hog.
> 
> ...


I'm working "in the field" every day on at least 3 jobs a day. I sprayed (with a two gun rig) 60 gallons of Loxon conditioner on friday and will be spraying another 150 gallons (with a two gun rig) of Loxon XP this week. Last night I went back to the shop to "flip" a trim pack to shoot the other side until 9:30 pm and will be at my shop at 5:00am tomorrow morning loading for a 7 am delivery. I put in 14 hour days 6 days a week. I could be sitting in the a/c truck but I prefer to work for a living.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> So are you trying to say you spent time "admiring" that iconic Farrah Fawcet poster? or was it the one with Crystal Gale with the light shining behind her head?


LOL, I forgot about that. I actually had the Farrah Fawcet T-shirt in 7th grade. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> So are you trying to say you spent time "admiring" that iconic Farrah Fawcet poster? or was it the one with Crystal Gale with the light shining behind her head?


I was partial to the Morgan Fairchild bikini poster.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Woodland said:


> LOL, I forgot about that. I actually had the Farrah Fawcet T-shirt in 7th grade. :jester:


7th grade????? 

>>>>>>Capt, hobbling back to his recliner,,

Man I getting TOO old, might have to roll DaArch for his job !!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> that's pretty much what I said, oil can. too bad I work for one of the best painters out there. once again, you ain't got jack sht on me!!!!


Lair. This is EXACTLY what you said, not pretty much what you said.



> _*I would never hire a painter who doesn't own a fourty foot ladder and scaffolding, period.*_


And, you're right......I ain't got jack on you, you're the bestest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean.....you WORK for one of the best painters out there after all. I guess you just don't have the balls to run your own company, so you come here and act like you know WTF is going on.

Oh! BTW......make sure you shake the paint for a FULL 3 minutes :notworthy:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm working "in the field" every day on at least 3 jobs a day. I sprayed (with a two gun rig)


One gun in each hand? Uphill, in the snow, both directions?



NEPS.US said:


> 60 gallons of Loxon conditioner on friday and will be spraying another 150 gallons (with a two gun rig) of Loxon XP this week. Last night I went back to the shop to "flip" a trim pack to shoot the other side until 9:30 pm and will be at my shop at 5:00am tomorrow morning loading for a 7 am delivery. I put in 14 hour days 6 days a week. I could be sitting in the a/c truck but I prefer to work for a living.


Well, ExcUUUUUSE me!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome thread! :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> One gun in each hand? Uphill, in the snow, both directions?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ExcUUUUUSE me!


Sorry, I meant with two guys spraying.

My turn now LC? Shall we start our own thread or shall we do it here?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> Me too.
> 
> There was a lot of good music in the 80's. It gets forgotten because there was also a lot of horrendous really cheesy music in the 80's.
> 
> ...


LC...I dont know what to say here. I love your posts....but this has to be one of the worst on the board. 80's music is absolutely awful. Nothing came out of the 80's other than ugly clothing, bad hair, terrible music, and me


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> LC...I dont know what to say here. I love your posts....but this has to be one of the worst on the board. 80's music is absolutely awful._* Nothing*_ came out of the 80's other than ugly clothing, bad hair, terrible music, and me


Pink Floyd's The Wall came out in the early 80's.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Pink Floyd's The Wall came out in the early 80's.


I thought that was late 70's.....Ok so theres 1.....maybe Aerosmith, but thats kind of a stretch too.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Roger Water's is doing The Wall tour this year. I even heard Gilmore was going to do a few songs with him for one lucky venue.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hold on I forgot*

Yeah, ok so the 80's had at least one awesome athlete


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Sorry, I meant with two guys spraying.
> 
> My turn now LC? Shall we start our own thread or shall we do it here?


BRING IT ON!!!!!!

I was just messing with you. I believed you when you said you were still in the bucket, I just thought one gun in each hand was funny imagery.

I did originally get the impression somewhere along the line, that you had evolved to a point where you were out of the bucket, but my original post was actually just giving you props for that, not putting you down for it.

I don't have any problem with career painters who built their business eventually graduating to the point of being out of the bucket and running their business a strategic adviser.

I consider that a sign of success and excellence.

I did have the impression that you were out of the bucket at this stage, but I was just busting your balls.

:boxing:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> BRING IT ON!!!!!!
> 
> I was just messing with you. I believed you when you said you were still in the bucket, I just thought one gun in each hand was funny imagery.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: It's been _*broughten*_!!:boxing:

I personally hate the term "In the bucket" (nothing against Brian or anyone else). It seems like a negative connotation.

This could be a good topic for another thread so not to stray to far OT let's just say I am somewhere in the middle of what you described and am working on the transition of getting off the tools but will probably never be 100% off of them.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

y.painting said:


> That should not be an issue!


would be nice if I could rest it there just for a second.

I forgot to add, that you have to do that move where you raise the ladder one more rung, after it has cleared the soffets, while suspending the ladder at an angle above the window.

I seriously get swollen knots the size of a quarter all over my shin from moving the heavy extension ladders around all day.

I thought about using a shin guard when I have to move heavy extension ladders around, but that's just one more piece of equipment I have to carry around. I swear with fresh air systems, and planks, and screw guns, and hvlps, and airlesses, and ladders, spray wands, painting has more devices needed to make the job easy than any other trade.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Necro thread worth reviving. Sundays are slow, reread the importance of a 40' ladder. Great thread.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

charge them for the ladder ... forget renting it then buy A 40 and drink it on the curb

boo ya


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

A 40 and a 40' would make a helluva painter.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Necro thread worth reviving. Sundays are slow, reread the importance of a 40' ladder. Great thread.



Good morning to you too.


You know reviving the dead-thread will put Bill in a coffin?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Great thread... too bad I got here too late to enjoy it live.

RCP was feistier in the old days.

I like that


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I had to look hard for it. It's worth reading for those new to the paint talk cult.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Good morning to you too.
> 
> 
> You know reviving the dead-thread will put Bill in a coffin?


I was on sabbatical during this thread, it's like all new to me :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It can be fun digging in the archives. Wonder how ol' Hammerheart is?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> It can be fun digging in the archives.


But not as rewarding as in the dumpster.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Classic. :yes:


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

My grandfather rented everything. It was always a PIA running back to the rental place, waste of time and if we were late, money. I believe if you use it once, you can use it again. Buy everything short of ariel lifts. You will wind up using them and be more confident in bidding work. Plus, it is an asset and a legit business expense, so it can save you a few pennies with Uncle Sam.

Example: 10 Years ago I took on a job that required two 6 level scaffolds. I bought them all instead of renting as I used to. If you go to any website that has my photo's you will always see 1 or 2 photo's with scaffolding. They have paid for themselves 50 times over. I have never needed all 12 levels at once since, but if so I am equipped. I happen to use 2 levels in my shop as a heavy duty rack for supplies.
On the same job, I bought 2 exterior piques like the ones the window washers hang outside of buildings. I connected them to each scaffold and had a 30' runway to spray the ceiling instead of moving the scaffolds every half hour. Now I rarely use these piques. The mainly balance in my shop atop 4 sets of double stacked milkcrates. On top I lay all my ladders including the rarely used 40's and underneath I store all the scaffold planks.
I have painted 3 Libraries on Long Island since I purchased the piques. I place the piques atop the Book stacks and work from them as the aisles are too narrow for an "A" frame.
So, I basically broke even on that first job but have had the equipment to bid jobs I would have never looked at before.
As for your 40', you can always split it and have 2 20's.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> It can be fun digging in the archives. Wonder how ol' Hammerheart is?


I still think my all time fav was the real time play by play of spilling paint on the carpet. :notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I still think my all time fav was the real time play by play of spilling paint on the carpet. :notworthy:


Now _that_ was funny!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I still think my all time fav was the real time play by play of spilling paint on the carpet. :notworthy:



http://www.painttalk.com/f2/arggh-5839/


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Any other classic necro threads? A Sev era thread perhaps? Common mods, dig it up!


----------

